# Shenwai 12x36 metal lathe - $1,500 (Ramona, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 10, 2020)

Shenwai 12x36 metal lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

1984 Shenwai 12x36 metal lather, works perfectly, made in Taiwan not China, this a quality machine. Included is a 4 jaw chuck, AXA wedge quick change tool post, no tooling. Wired 110 volts but is...



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------

